
Ask HN: What's your personal finance system? - joshuawright11
Everyone&#x27;s solution from using Mint to multi-page excel spreadsheets is probably a little bit different.<p>I&#x27;ve been doing some research for a personal finance software product (likely an app) and would be interested to hear your personally tailored systems &amp; solutions.<p>Could be around budgeting, saving, investing, etc.
======
joshuawright11
Personally I use copilot, robin hood and an excel spreadsheet for tracking
long term savings goals & giving amounts.

\- Copilot for an aesthetically pleasing heads up of how much $$ I've got as
well as insights into where it's going,

\- Robin hood for stocks & trading

\- Excel for long term goals, targeted amounts for tithing & saving per month,
and a rundown of my monthly expenses.

